# Snapper Injury



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

I found out the hard way about the razor sharp plate just forward of the gills on the Red Snapper. Missing a piece of my thumb thanks to one yesterday. Thought Id post just in case some are not aware.

:usaflag


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tippin Slow (6/15/2008)*I found out the hard way about the razor sharp plate just forward of the gills on the Red Snapper. Missing a piece of my thumb thanks to one yesterday. Thought Id post just in case some are not aware.
> :usaflag


Yup....BAD News :banghead


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

i was showing a rookie how to clean snapper. i was reall careful with it. then i remembered to show him how not to pick it up by picking it up the wrong way......ouchhhh!!!!!:banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hard lesson!

For fishing, I know there are a ton of gloves out there, but Riffe (the speargun manufacturer) make a real nice pair for spearfishing, that are thin and allow good movement (trigger finger baby!) and have kevlar palm and fingers. You can shove your hands right up a snappers blowhole, and groupers too (they have rows of "teeth" in there gills). Barnicles on ships, pilings, ect...no prob.

I have been curios to see how they handle extreme punture force, and been tempted to try to stab myself in the hand, or shove my fist in a cuda's mouth!:letsdrink

MBT carries the gloves by the way.


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

That thing is so sharp I ofter wondered if you could just cut it off of one fish and use it to clean the rest!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

:takephoto


----------



## shinerock18 (Jul 30, 2011)

*--*

So who else do we consult about this case?.


----------

